# Working for a UK employer



## Caroline13 (Feb 25, 2009)

I currently work for local government from home and am looking for anyone who also works for a UK based company overseas. I have made a request to my company and although they are considering this it would be very useful to find another employer already doing this, so is there anybody out there? I would be interested to know how you arrange your taxes etc.
Otherwise does anyone have any knowledge of UK versus EU law and what the fundamental differences are?
Any help would be greatly appreciated, thanks Caroline


----------

